
Show HN: TouchScale.co, weigh things in Safari on iPhone 6S - ashertrockman
http://www.touchscale.co
======
jakobegger
Measurements from my device vs. Kitchen dcale: Small clementine: 48g vs 64g
Apple: 78g vs 180g Pear: 125 vs 200

~~~
ashertrockman
It is definitely more accurate than that. I made some changes to make sure it
is compatible with all sensitivity settings.

------
no_gravity
Reminds me of Paul Graham's essay from 2010:

[http://www.paulgraham.com/tablets.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/tablets.html)

    
    
        Many if not most of the special-purpose objects
        around us are going to be replaced by apps running
        on tablets.
    
        I wouldn't be surprised if by playing some clever
        tricks with the accelerometer you could even replace
        the bathroom scale.
    

It's yet to be seen, how the bathroom scale will be replaced. But maybe the
new touch sensitivity in phones (which PG includes in "tablets" in his essay)
is one step into that direction.

~~~
camillomiller
Wow, pg is already at "delphi's oracle" levels already. Even banal passing
comments that anybody with a minimum knowledge of technology could have
formulated, are now read into like they were incredible prophecies...

------
chdir
When the iPhone was launched back in 2007, there were parody videos that
showed the "real" potential of iPhone e.g. using it as bathroom scale. Looks
like they weren't all that wrong :)

~~~
zachrose
"This one's actually kind of cool: you step on your laptop and it weighs you,
it tells you how much you weigh, like a scale. Scale.com."

[http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ul4geRaM5dY](http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ul4geRaM5dY)

------
smt88
This is incredibly cool, even though I can only imagine one real-world use for
it (measuring drugs).

------
camillomiller
Nice proof of concept, totally unreliable. It's interesting only because Apple
rejected that scale app to weight stuff with a spoon, and now someone's done
it on Safari. Is it from the same devs? All in all, this is just a bad
gimmick, right now.

------
doughj3
Somewhat related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10467847](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10467847)

------
timdorr
Sort of works with my Nexus 6. The measurements aren't accurate, but there is
a relative scale depending on how hard I press on the screen.

------
cgijoe
Now just you watch, as Apple removes JavaScript access to the 3D touch sensor
data, hahaha :)

------
nv-vn
Interesting, it works on my Note 3 when I use the stylus.

------
aikah
I don't have an iphone 6S, how accurate is it?

~~~
brianwawok
read the article

~~~
aikah
What article ? I just see a circle and a blue button on that page.

edit: got it , thanks.

Finally found a "weight your drugs in the street app" /s

~~~
sim0n
You don't see the link at the bottom? ("How does this work?" \-
[http://ashertrockman.github.io/ios/2015/10/24/3d-touch-
scale...](http://ashertrockman.github.io/ios/2015/10/24/3d-touch-scale.html))

------
jedberg
This is really clever!

